# New MF 4x4 9500, Need help



## brar farms (May 10, 2021)

hi, this is totally unrelated to the topic going on. I need help. I got a new MF 4x4 9500 here in India. the user manual is not giving anything on the usage of it in the fields. no recommended rpm settings, for max torque and fuel max efficiency etc. could anyone of you educate me on this. we use it for disc harrow, ploughing, seed drill and a 21/15 tyne cultivator. soil is sandy loam. any links for this knowledge on the net will be appreciated too.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Brar Farms,
Plowing and disking is not an exact science, as you have probably discovered by now. Attached is an article regarding sizing plow and disk to your tractor, which may help you optimize your tractor to implements to some degree. The video shows old John Deere tractors still getting the job done plowing and disking. Might give you a few pointers. 



https://archive.lib.msu.edu/DMC/Ag.%20Ext.%202007-Chelsie/PDF/e1152.pdf


----------

